# FL - whose going where this weekend? (Labor Day)



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I know a decent group of y'all are headed to Mud Muckers, just trying to see who all is going where, so "sound off". 


Mud Muckers is too far of a haul for us right now, we'll be running the 10.5 outlaw car all through next month(between testing & racing) so the budget is just too tight. With a lot of people who normally hit RYC seemingly going elsewhere or having other plans we're heavily considering giving Devils Garden a shot. Thinking it would be a good weekend to see what the place is like w/o missing out on much elsewhere.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

We are giving mud muckers a shot!!! I can't wait! Especially with all this water!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We are hitting river ranch def should be wet there......

the wetter the better


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Its Mud Muckers for me and popokawidave!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yall have fun and get pics if I wasn't going to rr I would def be attending mud muckers.....lemme know how it is compared to ryc I know it has to be better riding 

the wetter the better


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

going mud muckers


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Rancho


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Suburban Estates holow paw should be nice and wet.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Yall have fun and get pics if I wasn't going to rr I would def be attending mud muckers.....lemme know how it is compared to ryc I know it has to be better riding
> 
> the wetter the better


We're still up in the air on RYC or DGMC. It seems the mud has gotten pretty good at dgmc since they trucked a lot of dirt in before/between the last two events but I'm still hearing that it's mostly just big open fields, no sort of trails/etc. - Sounds like Mudfest/Okechobee, but with at least a few ammenities(swimming area, wash-down, etc). Might still give it a shot.


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

*dgmc...*

ive been to dgmc the last 3 events its a good spot im in wpb and it takes less than 2 hrs to drag my 16" trailor loded .ill be out there this weekend with my brute,a 700 griz,vinson 500 ,and a eiger ..should be nice and wet from what the weather has been like..theres wash stations everywere and its a good clean camping area ,im gunna enter the atv drag race with the brute,,i hope theres a good turn out..


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Were head to ******* yacht club, for the first time well hopefully if our camper is fixed. otherwise will be headed up to river ranch.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We've got some friends coming who haven't been able to get to RYC, and they won't be able to head out till sometime Sat afternoon thus we will likely be going to RYC as well, instead of DGMC. - They live out by FM beach, so DGMC would be a pretty good haul for them late afternoon/evening.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Dang jp I was hoping to hear ya say devils so I could get a true saying if the place is worth it 

the wetter the better


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Going to Mud Muckers, should have 6 to 7 bikes in my group.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

For everyone going to mud muckers we should find a spot to meet up and ride...... me and nosubstituteforabrute are heading out early sat so should be rolling in mm round 10ish

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

mcpyro3 said:


> For everyone going to mud muckers we should find a spot to meet up and ride me
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


This sounds just aweful! Lol, JK! I'm sure my group will be around the Concrete Bridge quite a bit. Keep an eye out for 3 Grizzly 700s, all racked and snorked, and a Honda 420 on Laws with a big dumb exhaust snorkel.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hey hey exhaust snork save lives and i mean lives as in motors lol......we almost lost a brute motor cuz of that crap........dont make em stupid tall but jsut a hair over rack high is perfect


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

guess i kinda walked into that one lol fixed my previous post so there no more misunderstanding....... i've never been so where is the concrete bridge at? ive seen youtube vids of it looks sweet


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Dang jp I was hoping to hear ya say devils so I could get a true saying if the place is worth it
> 
> the wetter the better


It's probably gonna depend on whether or not they can leave with us Friday evening or if they have to work Sat morning. 

Robert's bike will finally be sitting on a PROPER 4" lift after the last axle gets here tomorrow. His wife's 800xt is all sealed up now & clutched up a bit for the 28 backs. Mine is clutched out enough now to handle the tires & the wheels aren't spinning in the bead, so we'll be slingin' mud one way or another.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

mcpyro3 said:


> guess i kinda walked into that one lol fixed my previous post so there no more misunderstanding....... i've never been so where is the concrete bridge at? ive seen youtube vids of it looks sweet


The trails are marked with with arrows and names so it shouldn't be hard to find. Also everybody pretty much ends up there, last time I was there it was getting pretty wild at about 1am, lol.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I'll be at mud muckers with mcpyro and anyone else we can meet up with. Anyone have thoughts for a time to meet? We will be there around 9-10 saturday morning


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the concrete bridge arround noon ish ? everyone should be there and or sober enough from fri night by then! .... lol


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Keep an eye out for us. Stop by and have a brew. My truck is pretty hard to miss.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i would never ever feel safe pulling my bikes like that shoot i would be scared to even ride up there to load it lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'll be there 9-10am fri morning. Leaving at 4am 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> i would never ever feel safe pulling my bikes like that shoot i would be scared to even ride up there to load it lol


I assume that is one of those racks that slides back & tips down on the ground. - You ride the bike(s) up on it while it's slide back on the ground at the angle of ramps, then the whole rack winches up onto the truck with the bikes already tied down on it. 

A guy I know down here has one like that that loads the bikes cross-ways & slides off the side of the truck.


----------



## 700 MUDMAN FL (Jul 10, 2012)

Heading to DGMC in the morning. 

Good times, gotta love the lake for the afternoon cool down.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

JPs300 said:


> I assume that is one of those racks that slides back & tips down on the ground. - You ride the bike(s) up on it while it's slide back on the ground at the angle of ramps, then the whole rack winches up onto the truck with the bikes already tied down on it.
> 
> A guy I know down here has one like that that loads the bikes cross-ways & slides off the side of the truck.


What am I, rich?! The tilt ones you're talking cost about 3x what I paid for my truck. I just ride up it, its got 12' ramps. It was only scary the first time, lol.

















We'll be headed to Mud Muckers this evening.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ole Nasty said:


> What am I, rich?! The tilt ones you're talking cost about 3x what I paid for my truck.


:biggthumpup:


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Well looks like it will be river ranch for us.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The riding was good @ RYC, but we will definitely be giving DGMC a shot next go-round. 

Tore up the hitch on my trailer(we're talking a 2x8 tri-tounge on 24' enclosed car trailer) & broke a weight bar getting hung-up on some big rocks right in the middle of one of their access roads + getting partly jack-knifed trying to back out w/o getting stuck(couldn't stop). My buddy barried his 2wd Tundra on another access road just trying to find a place to set-up camp. - Ended up un-loading abike & scouting a place out; you'd think they could at least have mowed the camping areas during the week before. Then the buggy wash went down again fairly early Sat, they got it partially(bottom two rows at maybe half normal pressure) back going in the later afternoon & that was it for the weekend. Seen the fences run-over in a few places and a gate broke open, none of which they did anything about(couple places in the fence were down last time) yet if you are caught beyond those points you get thrown out(the one gate would have left a person very un-knowingly in the wrong place). 

We had a great time riding, the mud was great as was the water levels. It was just VERY obvious that the increased gate charges have nothing to do with maintenance. The racer & tug-o-war pots were increased notably on our dime, but I just don't see why they get in for free to run for such a high prize $ when more than half the people out there don't care to even watch. - I've stood up for them for a long time & I'm sure we'll be back out there, but we will definitely be giving more business to other parks if it's continued to be run as it is now.



- side note, I got vid to edit & post up today. Some nasty mud!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

From riding Mud Muckers this weekend I can say that I do not care if I ever go back to RYC again. That place is getting to outta control.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I think we are going to be getting a place at river ranch.....ryc is cool but it is not what it use to be....I ain't gonna talk crap as I have some great memories there but things change and sometimes it isn't for the better


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm with ya there tonka. I've supported that place for a long time and I'm sure we'll still go sometimes, but I'm going to start hitting other places for sure.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Lot of good memories at ryc. It's a shame they let it go. It used to be all about riding. Now it's all about the concert and truck pulls and races and they cater to kids who want to party 

Ryc is for partying now. 

I'll be going to local spots (humps 8st etc) and frequent 5a and mud muckers as much as I can. 

Honestly the it took me 3/4 a tank of diesel to get up there. That's with idling while eating breakfast and all the stops we made. I use 1/2 tank to get to ryc. So it's still same price to drive to MM. 

I just can't support ryc anymore. Maybe I'll go once and a while but just not worth it anymore. 

I want to plan a 5a trip once all the nonsense settles down. I need new trailer tires and my bike may sell Thursday so we will see 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> Lot of good memories at ryc. It's a shame they let it go. It used to be all about riding. Now it's all about the concert and truck pulls and races and they cater to kids who want to party


100% agreed. Seems they'd rather have 500 teenagers getting drunk, watching the races/pulls & partying all night Saturday than actually having people riding in the park. 

Like I said, I stood up for them all through the price increase deal but this last trip made it very apparent the direction they are headed. - Being so close to home for us I'm sure we'll still go, but we will likely go elsewhere more often.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

rosenj87 said:


> Well looks like it will be river ranch for us.
> View attachment 11477
> 
> View attachment 11478


Why are your fronts on backwards?


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Why are your fronts on backwards?


When i mounted them i wasn't paying attention. its fixed now.


----------

